# Pretzels/salt



## Reegan (Apr 4, 2003)

Hello,Does salt or pretzels bother anyone? I had a friend who told me it bothers them but I really like pretzels (baked). I had some the other day and the next day had tummy trouble. Does anyone eat them? Does anyone eat flavored graham crackers?Thanks


----------



## smurf1 (Oct 23, 2001)

I've had some troubles with pretzels.I have problems with a lot of different breads, and pretzels, are in that same basic category.


----------



## AlittleFaithHelps (May 22, 2002)

I LOVE PRETZELS HAS MUCH AS I DO RICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

